# How to open a Fenix P1 for modding (w/ pictures)



## datiLED (Jul 19, 2007)

This pictorial shows how to open a Fenix P1 flashlight (to mod it with a Seoul P4 LED). Do not attempt this mod if you are not comfortable with your modding skills, or do not have the proper tools. I will not be held responsible for any damages to your light if you choose to do this modification based upon the information contained herein. Proceed at your own risk. ---_This will void your warranty_---

The tools and materials necessary for this mod are:

Strap wrenches (I got these from Lowe's)
Large rubber band, cut into two or three pieces
coffee mug warmer
Fine tipped pliers
Fenix P1 flashlight







Remove the head, and place on the mug warmer.






Wrap the rubber band around light in direction you will be turning strap wrenches.





Tighten the strap wrench around the rubber band.





Add the other strap wrench, in the opposite direction and use some muscle. Watch for slipping, and adjust as necessary. If at any time the parts do not yield, put them back on the heater for a few minutes.





Success...but we're not done yet.





Back to the mug warmer for a few minutes.





Use the rubber band and strap wrench.





Hold the head against a flat surface, and locate the notches in the light engine. Use the pliers in these notches, and flex your muscles again. If at any time the parts do not yield, put them back on the heater for a few minutes.





Success...but we're not done yet.





Now onto the reflector that has been warming. Use the rubber band and strap wrench...





Now use the pliers in the holes in the reflector. Press against a hard surface to reduce the chance of slipping. If at any time the parts do not yield, put them back on the heater for a few minutes.





Got it!





And the reward for your hard work is a pile of parts that are ready for the next step. MODIFICATION!!!





Soon to come: How to Seoul your P1.

Have fun!

datiLED


----------



## milkyspit (Jul 19, 2007)

Datiled, brilliant! This is a terrific presentation, from quality of the photos right down to specifics on the tools. The use of a mug warmer is inspired. Kudos on a great writeup! :thumbsup:


----------



## datiLED (Jul 19, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> Datiled, brilliant! This is a terrific presentation, from quality of the photos right down to specifics on the tools. The use of a mug warmer is inspired. Kudos on a great writeup! :thumbsup:


 
milkyspit, 

Thank you for the kind words. Kudos from the mod master... I have arrived!


----------



## wintermute (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh...sure...when I say how to do it 3 days ago...no one says anything - and I posted pics of the tools. 

Just kidding - I just talked about it - you actually did it and showed pictures of it. :nana:

I still stand behind the rubber heater hose tubing though. Stuff works like magic. :naughty:

Nice to see a step by step of the actual breakdown datiLED. Cheers! :thumbsup:

Now maybe nanotech17 will decide to finally open up his, I've been trying to convince him he can do it without killing the threads. Maybe this will give him the boost he needs. I will direct him to this thread. 

Thanks again datiLED. :twothumbs


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks wintermute for the PM & the link to this tutorial - good job.
no doubt this and yours instructions are convincing enough for me to pop it open.
Thanks again.Time to order the tools


----------



## milkyspit (Jul 20, 2007)

wintermute said:


> Oh...sure...when I say how to do it 3 days ago...no one says anything - and I posted pics of the tools.
> 
> Just kidding - I just talked about it - you actually did it and showed pictures of it. :nana:
> 
> ...



Okay wintermute, here's some sugar for ya...

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Pumaman (Jul 20, 2007)

great job Datiled!
+1 on the mugwarmer!


----------



## datiLED (Jul 20, 2007)

Pumaman said:


> great job Datiled!
> +1 on the mugwarmer!


 
Thanks. The mug warmer idea came to me when I was looking for a way to open lights without boiling them.


----------



## NA8 (Jul 21, 2007)

datiLED said:


> Thanks.  The mug warmer idea came to me when I was looking for a way to open lights without boiling them.




What's in there, some heavy duty Lock-tite ?


----------



## datiLED (Jul 21, 2007)

NA8 said:


> What's in there, some heavy duty Lock-tite ?


 
Yes, or some kind of epoxy.


----------



## yclo (Jul 22, 2007)

Great job with nice and clear photos! :thumbsup:

I used a jet flame lighter in short bursts for loosening the glue.

-YC


----------



## kevinm (Dec 15, 2007)

Do all the threads got the same direction? I've tried mine a couple of times. The lens holder comes off the head, but I can't seem to unscrew the reflector. Help!

Kevin


----------



## datiLED (Dec 15, 2007)

kevinm said:


> Do all the threads got the same direction? I've tried mine a couple of times. The lens holder comes off the head, but I can't seem to unscrew the reflector. Help!
> 
> Kevin


 
Yes, all threads are the standard direction. Left to loosen. I have had a few heads recently that were nearly impossible to open, too. I got the light engine out, but the reflectors are really stuck. Repeated heating cycles is the way to go.


----------



## kevinm (Dec 15, 2007)

Many thanks! I thought I was either dumb or getting weak in my old age.

Kevin


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 26, 2009)

2 years later, this thread comes in handy. Thanks!


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 30, 2010)

Now almost 3 years later, still handy :thumbsup:


----------



## Walterk (Jul 4, 2010)

Great tutorial.
I used a butane torch carefully on my TK40, after I got impatient trying with boiling water. It ruined the surface coating of the reflector to a copper-like high gloss.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 28, 2014)

LuxLuthor said:


> 2 years later, this thread comes in handy. Thanks!





Tekno_Cowboy said:


> Now almost 3 years later, still handy :thumbsup:


Approaching 7 years... _classically_ handy!

Just acquired two P1's.

Thanks, dL!


----------



## datiLED (Feb 28, 2014)

Bimmerboy said:


> Approaching 7 years... _classically_ handy!
> 
> Just acquired two P1's.
> 
> Thanks, dL!



The Fenix P1 is still an awesome light after all these years. An XP-G2 would make it even better.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 28, 2014)

datiLED said:


> The Fenix P1 is still an awesome light after all these years. An XP-G2 would make it even better.


Surprisingly bright and throwy, and a damn handsome light. Even in stock form, it really is great after all this time!

As such, I'm thinking about trying an old, unused yellow-backed XR-E R2 in one of 'em just to get a few more lumens while keeping the original emitter/reflector relationship. Hopefully it'll be worthwhile.

As for the other... does the XP-G2 focus well with this thing?


----------

